# Mic volume is too low.



## russwasherejr (Jan 31, 2018)

I notice that something is off about OBS. I get a completely different recording level with obs then I do reaper. If you open up obs and see where your peaks are, then open up reaper reaper is definitely louder and doesn't require a mic boost. mic boost is needed with obs studio. can anyone on the team look into this.


----------



## Harvey S (Feb 20, 2018)

Click the gear icon in the mixer and add a Gain Filter to your mic


----------



## ThoughtCow (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank you! That worked for me. My mic volume was so low that you could barely hear it, then I turned up the Gain filter to the top (30.00 dB), and now it works perfectly.


----------

